# 1800 electric



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just bought a nice 724 for my heavy storms, and i was looking for something simple and reliable for the up to 4 inch or so snowfalls. Is a used 1800 a good option? Can paddles and belts be easily replaced and at a reasonable cost? Thanks in advance.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Just bought a nice 724 for my heavy storms, and i was looking for something simple and reliable for the up to 4 inch or so snowfalls. Is a used 1800 a good option? Can paddles and belts be easily replaced and at a reasonable cost? Thanks in advance.


I have a 1800 electric I use on my second story deck. Works good for that. This past winter I used it on my driveway (3 cars wide and 3 cars long). It worked OK. Dealing with the cord was a bit cumbersome, but I think if one did it enough and developed a "system" it would go easier. As far as performance, it did a pretty good job for what it is. I picked up another one off CL real cheap. Needs a new plug in, one of the spades is chared to a crisp, but it does work. I got the new plug from Toro yesterday. Tomorrow I will replace it and wait till fall and resell it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms there GIBBS..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Gibbs


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes, seems like a nice place with nice people. I added a Toro powershovel for $25 to the removal force today. C'mon winter, I'll be ready for you this year!!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, seems like a nice place with nice people. I added a Toro powershovel for $25 to the removal force today. C'mon winter, I'll be ready for you this year!!


I will be curious to here how that works. I have wondered about them.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Some nice gentleman just tried to sell me a used 1800 electric for $120 in the off season. Too funny....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> Just bought a nice 724 for my heavy storms, and i was looking for something simple and reliable for the up to 4 inch or so snowfalls. Is a used 1800 a good option? Can paddles and belts be easily replaced and at a reasonable cost? Thanks in advance.


I TRUST it is a TORO...


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I TRUST it is a TORO...


Yes it is. My wife and i looked pretty funny hauling up highway 100 at 45 mph early Sunday morning.Had to leave the lift-gate open on the van. Can't wait to use it. Clean as a whistle!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> Yes it is. My wife and i looked pretty funny hauling up highway 100 at 45 mph early Sunday morning.Had to leave the lift-gate open on the van. Can't wait to use it. Clean as a whistle!!


 WHY don't you post some pictures of it..


----------

